# OT because it's new - Swiss Army Bike



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/new-swiss-army-surplus-mo-93-7-speed-26-bicycle?a=1847491&criteo=2&utm_source=Criteo&utm_medium=rmktg&utm_campaign=Banner+Remarketing&utm_content=criteo2


----------

